# My experiences being a tyronelite



## Deleted member 12234 (May 25, 2021)

Pros:

No game needed. I'm an introvert so this works in my favor. I never needed to approach women and probably never will.
Only needing to softmax. Just gotta take care of your body and choose the right fits/haircuts to compliment your face and body type so I don't have to hardmaxx to fully maximize my looks lol.
Better options. Access to better looking women. I rem back when I was about 16 yos, I got approached by this fine black curvy (super curvy) with natural hair and her sister at the beach. She was 19 and still didn't care even when I told her my age lol. Her sister was 22 but didnt wanna catch a case . she looked liked this:






*Cons:*

A doubled edged sword: women chase you and are bold enough to approach you. This can be a good and bad thing. Not only did good looking women approach me, so did ugly and normie looking women too. TBH, I didn't mind the normie looking women since they gave me an ego boost. However, I was turned off by the ugly women . I'd say 20% of the women who approached me were ugly, 40% were normies, and 40% were above average. And I'd say I was chased for years by about 6 different girls lol. One girl chased me from the age of 8 yos until I was 14, no kidding.
Playing into my first point, women can't handle rejection. It's funny seeing women try to talk crap about incels or men not being able to handle rejection when they cannot either. Most of the women I turned down just went on with their lives. However, there were a few who just couldn't handle it . One girl was this ugly fat obese chick who looked like the girl from the movie precious. This was back in highschool and she got pissed and started telling our classmates that I was gay JFL. This happened several times throughout middleschool and highschool. And this happened twice in adulthood. This normie blackchick (6/10 looking) who worked at a nearby dollarstore said I was cute and all I said was "oh" (I was in a bad mood that day) and she gave me a "stank face" like I killed her dog . And it happened at one of my old jobs too with another girl. Oh well.
Women feel entitled to touching you. Which can be good or bad. I had girls play in my hair, try to randomly hug me and shit, even grab on my pants. I'm an introvert so I dont like this kind of attention and want to be left alone. I had this alot growing up. I was even kissed by this white girl who liked me without warning lol.


----------



## R@m@ (May 25, 2021)

thoughts 

@kjsbdfiusdf


----------



## RoundHouse (May 25, 2021)

Brags me nigger​


----------



## Uglybrazilian (May 25, 2021)

Ion remember asking


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (May 25, 2021)

Uglybrazilian said:


> Ion remember asking


I dont remember asking if you asked


----------



## Deleted member 10176 (May 25, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> I dont remember asking if you asked


Is that you in the profil pictire


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (May 25, 2021)

RoundHouse said:


> Brags me nigger​


Everytime a girl used to approach me, it boosted my ego, NGL.


----------



## Sny (May 25, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Pros:
> 
> No game needed. I'm an introvert so this works in my favor. I never needed to approach women and probably never will.
> Only needing to softmax. Just gotta take care of your body and choose the right fits/haircuts to compliment your face and body type so I don't have to hardmaxx to fully maximize my looks lol.
> ...


Ngl I don't think I'm a tyronelite but since I'm sorta lightskin I get some appeal from black foids. Turns out I had this hella ugly foid that wanted me. When she figured out that I didn't like her she then wanted me to turn gay since she was one of those kpop/wattpad weirdos.


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (May 25, 2021)

Buadnan said:


> Is that you in the profil pictire


yep. Its from a while ago tho lol. I got a stubble now, my hair is shorter, and i'm more in shape.


----------



## Deleted member 10176 (May 25, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> yep. Its from a while ago tho lol. I got a stubble now, my hair is shorter, and i'm more in shape.


Height?


----------



## Deleted member 13754 (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 12234 (May 25, 2021)

Sny said:


> Ngl I don't think I'm a tyronelite but since I'm sorta lightskin I get some appeal from black foids. Turns out I had this hella ugly foid that wanted me. When she figured out that I didn't like her she then wanted me to turn gay since she was one of those kpop/wattpad weirdos.


LMAO. I hate when ugly girls approach me. I feel your pain.


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (May 25, 2021)

Buadnan said:


> Height?


5'9


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (May 25, 2021)

TALES FROM UGANDA


----------



## Sny (May 25, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> LMAO. I hate when ugly girls approach me. I feel your pain.


Bruh I absolutely I hate it, I'm in this limbo where I'm somewhat good looking enough to get attention from foids( I am sorta socially awkward btw) but not enough to get good looking ones which is why I'm looksmaxxing. I remember this lightskin girl who loved the fuck outta me but I didn't like her cause she was a bit too skinny for my liking and had too masc of a face but she kinda lower third mogged me though ngl.


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (May 25, 2021)

Sny said:


> Bruh I absolutely I hate it, I'm in this limbo where I'm somewhat good looking enough to get attention from foids( I am sorta socially awkward btw) but not enough to get good looking ones which is why I'm looksmaxxing. I remember this lightskin girl who loved the fuck outta me but I didn't like her cause she was a bit too skinny for my liking and had too masc of a face but she kinda lower third mogged me though ngl.


Best way to break outta social awkwardness is to force yourself to be in social situations lol. It can be as simple as saying hello to random people on the street. I used to be the same when I was younger tbh.


----------



## PYT (May 25, 2021)

PM me pics bro bro


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (May 25, 2021)

I started getting approached once I reached mid tier normie (at least that's what I think the rating is?). I'm an HTN now then, but a unique one.

I'm very tall for a beaner and my face is a bit above average (best feature is my eye area/eyebrows), I get a lot of compliments now, but i'm very, very spergy. My personality is terrible, and everytime I enter a room I will have a lot of people staring at me. The difference is, even when I look away, some girls still look at me once I turn around to see if they're still looking at me or not, and then they smile at me. Guys are jealous of me.

And I guess most girls I get approached by aren't objectively attractive, and they tend to be darker skinned so u guys would probably mock them.


----------



## AlexAP (May 26, 2021)

OP did this happen to you?




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (May 26, 2021)

dude even tyronelites are barely over average on white scale

so i dont care


----------



## .👽. (May 26, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Pros:
> 
> No game needed. I'm an introvert so this works in my favor. I never needed to approach women and probably never will.
> Only needing to softmax. Just gotta take care of your body and choose the right fits/haircuts to compliment your face and body type so I don't have to hardmaxx to fully maximize my looks lol.
> ...


How often do you get approached and how many tinder matches?


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (May 26, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> How often do you get approached and how many tinder matches?


I don't use dating apps. I only made dating app profiles for fun (with troll pics) to see the women in my area more than actually trying to meet up with them. But I do plan on making some real profiles in the coming months and documenting my results on here.


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (May 26, 2021)

Newone said:


> dude even tyronelites are barely over average on white scale
> 
> so i dont care


Your copes don't change reality.


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (May 26, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> OP did this happen to you?
> View attachment 1150498


This tiktok generation of recording strangers creeps me out tbh lol. Imagine if the genders were switched.


----------



## RichardSpencel (May 26, 2021)

Pretty much exact same as my life except I ate lunch in the toilets and people used to point at me on the street but like other than that yeah I feel ya dawg.


----------



## bwrauycnee (May 26, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Pros:
> 
> No game needed. I'm an introvert so this works in my favor. I never needed to approach women and probably never will.
> Only needing to softmax. Just gotta take care of your body and choose the right fits/haircuts to compliment your face and body type so I don't have to hardmaxx to fully maximize my looks lol.
> ...


Where do you usually get approached? We’re they mostly black foids?


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (May 26, 2021)

bwrauycnee said:


> Where do you usually get approached? We’re they mostly black foids?


I responded to the firs question. 

First question: "I rarely go to social events (like parties, festivals, etc), if ever, mind you. All the times women approached me have been at either school, at the store, work, or at a public place like beaches, restaurants, etc."

Second question: Black and latina women since I lived in majority black and hispanic areas. But i've been approached by white girls before but it's mainly a lack of access issue since I'm not on dating apps and never really lived in white neighborhoods to be approached in the first place.


----------



## PikachuCandy (May 26, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Pros:
> 
> No game needed. I'm an introvert so this works in my favor. I never needed to approach women and probably never will.
> Only needing to softmax. Just gotta take care of your body and choose the right fits/haircuts to compliment your face and body type so I don't have to hardmaxx to fully maximize my looks lol.
> ...


This is how much personality you need but IT won't touch this.


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (May 26, 2021)

Chads. Org things


----------



## Chadeep (May 26, 2021)

Is NT more important like having an outgoing extroverted personality.


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (May 26, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Is NT more important like having an outgoing extroverted personality.


I'm a high functioning autist (diagnosed when I was young) who grew up with social anxiety (no longer) and am still introverted and it didn't change a thing for me lol. Women still approached and just thought I was "shy" and found it "cute". It can work in your favor if you're attractive.


----------



## goat2x (May 26, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> I'm a high functioning autist (diagnosed when I was young) who grew up with social anxiety (no longer) and am still introverted and it didn't change a thing for me lol. Women still approached and just thought I was "shy" and found it "cute". It can work in your favor if you're attractive.


you got diagnosed with autismo delusion disease too

you arent even over 5psl


----------



## fogdart (May 26, 2021)

tales from the mental asylum. Pics or no care.


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (May 26, 2021)

fogdart said:


> tales from the mental asylum. Pics or no care.


 dw im gonna verify my tyronelite status soon enough. Ik there's alot of larpers on these types of forums..


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (May 26, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Everytime a girl used to approach me, it boosted my ego, NGL.


TIL ITT that Darkskin dudes mog in real life. I'm lightskin and had girls approach me but i fumbled the bag hard each time because the lack of confidence i had didnt correlate with the attention i got so yeah


----------



## Chinacurry (May 29, 2021)

Damn u r living life on God mode...


----------



## freiza (May 29, 2021)

Chad out


----------

